# Denali, Alaska



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

Thinking of taking the boys and wife to Denali for vacation. Anyone have any suggestions on where to stay or what to do? Can you fish near there anyplace, is there rental cars there was thinking of taking the train to Denali from Anchorage. Any info, suggestions would be much appreciated. Thanks


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Awesome trip! I loved it when my fam did it. We just rented an RV in Anchorage and drove around for 3 weeks. check out the forums on outdoorsdirectory they have a ton of info for activities in alaska.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

I lived just outside of Denali Park, in Healy. I wasn't there long, but I enjoyed my brief stay. This was back in 1996, so a few things may have changed.

Lodging: That depends on what you are looking for. The Princess Lodge is very nice, and is probably a bit more expensive. Alternatively, you also have the Salmon Bake is your more "rustic" option. Tent cabins can be rented from them, which sometimes include a light bulb. A shower house is provided for all guests to use. So, basically, you can find your 4-star through 1-star accommodations just outside the Park entrance.

You'll love the train ride. It'll dump you off right at the Park entrance and HQ. Shuttles to the Salmon Bake / Lodges can be arranged with those facilities. 

fishing: What are you wanting to fish for?

Most of the fishing close to the park is going to be for grayling. The Nenana River, which runs just outside the park entrance, is not much of an option for fishing. It's just too silty for any good fishing in that area. There are other small streams and a few small lakes in the vicinity that could provide some grayling fishing if that is what you are looking for. I think Horseshoe lake (a short hike from the park HQ) has grayling. I know there are a couple other hikes close to the HQ into some other ponds that may also have grayling.

To be honest, if you are taking the train to Denali and do not have a car, I would just say "forget the fishing". Really. Go see Denali for what it is. It is NOT a fishing destination. You won't be disappointed. The scenery, the bears, the sheep, the caribou -- it all makes up for the lack of real fishing. 

Take the train, the ride is awesome. Watch out for Hurricane Gulch!!
Spend a night at the park, or in one of the hotels just outside the park.
Take a bus ride into Denali. Busses are the only option into the park. Even though you will get tired of dealing with all the other morons on the bus, it is worth it.
Enjoy the park. It is breathtaking. Just pray that the mountain (Denali) is in a good mood and shows itself. It is often socked-in with clouds and not visible. When Denail is visible, it is a sight to see!! It is very hard for most of us to comprehend the sheer size of that mountain!
Stop in the Salmon Bake for dinner. Great food, great atmosphere.
If time permits, take a plane ride around the mountain, or take a float trip down the Nenana.

Enjoy the trip. I would love to take my wife up there, and it wouldn't bother me a bit to leave the fishing rods behind.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

The train ride is pretty cool. Neat to see some of the remote homesteads along the way. We stopped a few times to drop off supplies and pick some folks up. Few pics from the train...










Hurricane Gulch - much better in person


















If you have the time/$$ go take a site seeing ride to Mount McKinley/Denali if the weather is clear like PBH said. It's hard to comprehend how big the area is, till your up close.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Here's a close-up of gdog's last pic... I definitely agree with spending time in the park, whether on the bus or on foot.


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

A trip you will not forget........

We have been going up in August. Spent a week fishing and then rented a car and drove up to Denali and spent a week. I was glad that we split the fishing from the site seeing.

We took the Shuttle bus, as well as did some hikes. As always we could have spent a lot more time. Just to much to do.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

That looks so beautiful up there. The next time Lisa and I are up in Anchorage we should take the train up and see Danali.


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

I may have a slightly different perspective, but it's kind of an expensive train ride. It's roughly $150 per adult and half that for kids. You could do it cheaper and have the flexibility of your own car if you rented one. Put that money toward flightseeing out of talkeetna, with k2 aviation they'll even land you on the ruth glacier.

The park is awesome, we only rode the bus to eilson because our kids are little. Most people have told me you've seen most of the wildlife you're going to see in that 8 hours. A lot of people said the extra 4 to wonder lake are good too, but nothing extraordinarily different than you'll see getting to eilson. 

If you rented a car you could take the long way home and drive the denali highway, a 126 mile dirt road (outside the national park) from cantwell to paxson, down to glennallen and back to anchorage. It's awesome scenery and grayling fishing intermittently along the way. A lot of people describe driving the denali highway as the highlight of their trip to alaska.

If you decide to drive you're welcome to stop in wasilla and borrow my coleman canoe, paddles and life jackets. I actually bought that canoe from the trading post on this forum.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

scott_rn said:


> If you rented a car you could take the long way home and drive the denali highway, a 126 mile dirt road (outside the national park) from cantwell to paxson, down to glennallen and back to anchorage. It's awesome scenery and grayling fishing intermittently along the way. A lot of people describe driving the denali highway as the highlight of their trip to alaska.


Not a bad suggestion at all. Just make sure you have a spare tire for the Cantwell to Paxson section! I changed 3 different flats (3 different trips) on that road!!

I spent many hours catching greyling out there. Spent a few nights at the Tangle Lakes between trips to Valdez. The Richardson Highway has a lot of very good sites (Gulkana River, Copper River, Tazlina River, Klutina River -- if you choose to continue down the Richardson). But, one of the most amazing things you'll see on this drive is on the Glenn highway: Matanuska.

nice suggestion Scott -- I would love to go do that drive again!


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

I snapped a photo of the mountain on Sunday, it was -20 when we got to fairbanks. Coming home on Tuesday it was 43 above outside the park. It won't be long until we're fly fishing and hunting bears if this keeps up.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

ALASKA, "The Sunshine State!" At least it was for a couple days. :grin:


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

...


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Yay, top of the page! :whoo:


----------

